# orange mucous abdominal pain help



## kowalski (Jun 10, 2007)

hi i have been experiencing stomach pain on and off for years, this current bout has been the worst i am off work and in some discomfort nearly all day, it started a few months back when i got the urge to poop constantly which i did, after a week or so i developed pain in my lower left quadrant, this carried on for 2 months i made several trips to the docs who put me on pills for guardia? then stomach ulcer needless to say pain got worse, anyway for the last couple of weeks i have been doing thin fairly small and nearly always light colour stool (not yellow but light brown) and have been passing orange mucous which looks like fybogel( you know when you mix it in water) needless to say i do not even take fybogel! there is never blood, i have a constant sore/ bloated/ tender area around my belly button and feel sick maybe 2 times a day, please advise, doctors are sending me for an ultrasound but i have suffered ibs for years and am now 32 could this be ibs ? ps i have pain in right pelvic area also and right testes is this a symptom of ibs?


----------



## 20656 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have just posted this in another post so will just paste it again, try this it should bring the inflamation down within 2-4 weeks and normalise digestion slowly taking upto a yr before you are entirely normal.Just my opinion but to stop the parasite/bacteria/yeast which ever it may be I would look into the SCD diet. http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/be...e/beginners.htm. See how you go with fruit but you may need to stop that also. Also do the homemade yogurt, that will help an enormous amount. One thing I would mention though is you may have to be very strict/by the book in order to be entirely symptom free. Its not easy but it works for most people. More than likely though you will want to try the easiest options people recomend though and that is only natural, this is not an easy option. To keep up calories use a few desert spoons of extra virgin olive oil or coconut oil that may take a few weeks to get digestion running well/gallbladder doing its job if you follow a low fat diet presently. If for you stools are still light in colour try a filler/additive free taurine supplement e.g thorne research. start with 1/2 cap 3x daily upto 1cap3x day. Also some milk thistle again a good brand filler/additive free to help the liver repair and run. Magnesium glycinate (if you have citrus issues) or citrate 400-600mg will help stabilise the bowel and overall mood/body. Vitamin B for digestion, enzymes and many other things same thing no fillers etc they can cause issues in the gut feeding pathogens. Have a look into any other supplements like a multimin, selenium, vit e, cod liver oil, zinc its good to take them for many thingsPhil


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Hi K,You could have IBS and something else - have you talked to doctors about new symptoms?Pain in testes and in pelvis could be infection and should be checked.YW


----------



## kowalski (Jun 10, 2007)

hey windy, i have had many tests for the testes problems and nothing, the docs put me on tablet after tablet and that problem is still the same!! do you think the other symptoms sound like ibs though? i am off to see a homeopath in a bit as i have given up on conventional docs for a while, i know they get bad reviews but i am getting a bit desperate


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

kowalski said:


> hey windy, i have had many tests for the testes problems and nothing, the docs put me on tablet after tablet and that problem is still the same!! do you think the other symptoms sound like ibs though? i am off to see a homeopath in a bit as i have given up on conventional docs for a while, i know they get bad reviews but i am getting a bit desperate


Hi K,You got it checked out -v sensible. Well done.Unfortunately, I don't have the expertise to say if sympoms relate to IBS or not...Ultrasound - are you proceeding with this?This might help to rule things out and put your mind at rest...Could you clarify if you were diagnosed as having 1) an ulcer 2) guardia?What meds were you put on (I understand some medication - including antibiotics- wreak havoc, so this could be making you feel rough.)Also, if you try posting messages in different boards here then people with similar will pick up on.Let us know how you get on with the homeopath.YW=}}=


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Hi K,Googled and found this:-6. Orange stools may be due to certain medications. Beta-carotene (a form of vitamin A) may cause orange stools as a side effect so check any sources of vitamins or supplements, as well as intake of foods high in beta-carotene (carrots, sweet potatoes, etc.). Another possibility is if the stool is more pale-orange, it might indicate lack of bile salt (which gives stool a brownish color). Other sources are antacids containing aluminum hydroxide, barium from recent barium enema test, and hepatitis. Consider checking some baseline liver tests to evaluate proper liver function. ??Artificial orange or yellow colorings, or other artificial colorings can product orange stools. Hi







Where on earth did you ever get the idea that bright yelloe stool indicates excessive bile involvement ? . Nothing coud be further from the truth. It's the opposite. It is the addition of bile into the intestinal tract as part of the digestive process that actually turns the stool brown. YW=}}=


----------



## kowalski (Jun 10, 2007)

windy thanks for all the info, i had neither ulcers nor giardia the doctors kept putting me on anti biotics basically guessing what was up with my stomach, before this i was also on a long course of meds for suspected prostatitis( which i didnt have but still suffer from that testicle pain) i am currently waiting for the appointment for the ultrasound so will let you know, as for the homeopath yeah she was very profesional and thinks a lot of the bowel trouble is issue related ie caused by stress i need to change my diet and she confirmed that overuse of anti biotics in itself can ruin your intestines which i think we already knew!, anyway she has given me some pills and watch this space. i am vey sceptical like most sufferers but am willing to try anything for a cure, what helps you out?


----------



## kowalski (Jun 10, 2007)

windy thanks for all the info, i had neither ulcers nor giardia the doctors kept putting me on anti biotics basically guessing what was up with my stomach, before this i was also on a long course of meds for suspected prostatitis( which i didnt have but still suffer from that testicle pain) i am currently waiting for the appointment for the ultrasound so will let you know, as for the homeopath yeah she was very profesional and thinks a lot of the bowel trouble is issue related ie caused by stress i need to change my diet and she confirmed that overuse of anti biotics in itself can ruin your intestines which i think we already knew!, anyway she has given me some pills and watch this space. i am vey sceptical like most sufferers but am willing to try anything for a cure, what helps you out?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

kowalski said:


> windy thanks for all the info, i had neither ulcers nor giardia the doctors kept putting me on anti biotics basically guessing what was up with my stomach, before this i was also on a long course of meds for suspected prostatitis( which i didnt have but still suffer from that testicle pain) i am currently waiting for the appointment for the ultrasound so will let you know, as for the homeopath yeah she was very profesional and thinks a lot of the bowel trouble is issue related ie caused by stress i need to change my diet and she confirmed that overuse of anti biotics in itself can ruin your intestines which i think we already knew!, anyway she has given me some pills and watch this space. i am vey sceptical like most sufferers but am willing to try anything for a cure, what helps you out?


Hi K,Sorry for paragraph 2 of above post - don't know how that got in there! (Copy/past error perhaps)You might find the following thread interesting - it's for newbieshttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72411Basically, it is people sharing their own stories of IBS and what has helped them.People are trying probiotics especially after antibiotics has reaked havoc on their gutshttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=40There's a lot of excellent information and support on the boards, so frequent visits are helpful.It's good to know that there are other people going through the same thing.I hope you find something that helps!Good luck with everything, and keep posting!YW=}}=


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Hi K,Interesting article:-http://prostatitis.org/tensiondisorder.htmlYW=}}=


----------



## kowalski (Jun 10, 2007)

fantastic article!! nice work mr windy its amazing to think how much the body can be affected by a persons mental state, keep up the good work


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

hi K,good luck with things and hope you start to feel better soon!YW


----------

